# Puppy Vaccinations



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I have been phoning vets in our area to get prices for puppy vaccinations. I think the breeder who I am having my puppy from gets the first vac done. I have read that the second vaccination should be the same type otherwise the pup is not fully covered. Every vet I've phoned so far has a different vaccine and a different price!

What did you all do?


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Find out which vaccine the breeder is using, most vets will be able to obtain the vaccine even if it isn't the one they regularly use. The vet will need to know in good time to order. Some vaccines are compatible,

Re costs of vaccination, you may find a vet near you who runs a healthy pet scheme, this can be a very economical way of covering costs. For example, for £10 per month at our vet all vaccinations, monthly worming and flea treatment, 2 health check ups per year, and 20 % off most other products and services including consultations and prescriptions are included.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have heard of some people ringing around and finding a vet that used the same, just using them for the jabs then going back to their local vet for everything else. Or starting a new course with the vet that they will stay with, that means you have to wait a little longer before taking them out of course.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

DB1 said:


> I have heard of some people ringing around and finding a vet that used the same, just using them for the jabs then going back to their local vet for everything else.


That's what I would do. Else ask the breeder if they would be willing to get the vaccine that your vet supplies? Other alternative is have breeder not vaccinate and do the full set yourself with your vet. Perhaps ask for a little money off to cover 1st jab cost. As long as you take puppy straight from breeder to vet I think this would be fine.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki had her first jab with the breeder and I ended up taking her back to that vet for her second jab as our local vet did not stock it and were charging a premium to order it in... 
It was nice to meet the breeder's vet and he was very keen to tell me how wonderful she and her dogs were and how lucky we were to have a pup from her.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we took our dog to the vet that was recommended to us, brought the vac record from the vet that saw her as a pup, so they did her second shot with the same vac.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Lots of options there, thanks guys. I'll find out from the breeder first whether he definitely gets the first vaccine done and what sort. It's not an option to go back to the original vet as it's too far away. I hope I'll be able to find a vet locally doing the same vaccine.


----------

